# Cephalexin - Vomiting, diareah with blood in stool..



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I recently took my pit bull Bailey to the vet. We thought she might of had some type of mange, but that was ruled out thank God. 

The Vet. said that she's having an allergy to something, and he thought it was a grass allergy. He prescribed her a medication called Cephalexin, which is a form of antibiotic.

Well, to make a long story short, as of today, Bailey has begun to vomit consistently, and began having diareah today. It looked like she may have some blood in her diareah. I know these are common side affects of this medication, but should I continue the use of it? Her skin has seemed to have gotten a little better, so that's good.. I'm just not sure if I should continue it. The vet. said two capsules a day for 14 days. She started the medication on 12/24, which was Thursday.

Anyway, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!
Adrian


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I hope you called your vet. I have used this medication in the past and never had those side effects. This doesn't sound like a problem that can be solved over the internet, but please keep us updated.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Giving a vomiting dog AB's is more likely going to make the dog vomit even more. The drugs taken orally can not work because it is getting spewed out. The dog needs injectable AB's and iv or Sub Q fluids.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

First off what are you feeding your dog? If they are side effects of the medication I would converse with the vet. Your dog may have some blockage causing all the discomfort, or some kind of obstruction. Have them do an X-ray on your dog to find out. Or it could be stress.....

Something you may want to try, just to ease the pain until you get your dog into the vet- Add 1 clove of garlic to a mixture of food. This is not something you can not do ALL the time, because garlic isn't that great for dogs, however it may eliminate the blood in the stool. Sometimes when Akasha has diarrhea, I cooked her chicken and rice and add a clove of garlic ~


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, I took her off the meds and she's doing amazingly better already. It was definitely the medication doing that to her. I gotta wait till Monday to call the Vet, so hopefully they'll prescribe a new antibiotic for her.

Thanks for the help guys!


----------

